# 2nd round of Clomid (50mg)...AF on CD23!!!!...Help please



## babychickpea (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi girls.

I'm absolutely Gutted, upset, worried and angry!

Why would AF show her disgustingly grotesque face on cd23!

I was either 9 or 12 dpo (I had a second dip in temp, hence the uncertainty)


My first cycle on clomid was a 28 day cycle.

I only had my day 21 progesterone blood test done yesterday.

Has this happened to you and if so did they up you clomid dose? what are the next steps?

PLease help me ladies, I'm desperate for some advice!

Good luck to you all.xx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi babychickpea, 

Are you certain it's your af? Last month I started spotting about 8dpo and thought af had arrived. It turned out it was just spotting, like a browny pinky colour and af arrived full blown on cd29.

What were your progesterone levels.

Hope you're ok

Carly xx


----------



## babychickpea (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Carly, thanks for taking the time to reply 😊

When I was 8dpo I had a bit of spotting, was convinced it was IB...obviously not 😞!

I do think this is my period. I've got AF cramps. Although I only started this evening and it looked like brown ewcm with pink watery fluid. Not my usual type, but I guess it's Clomid trying to get me back to normal ??

I'm desperate to ask my GP what happens next but he's on holiday this week! Typical!!!

I won't get my progesterone blood test results until Thursday, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed, although my bbt chart looks like I did, so we'll see. 

Lots of luck to you on your clomid journey! I hope you get your long awaited BFP soon 

Hannah x


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

It can be a nightmare sometimes not knowing what's happening.

I also thought it was IB and secretly got my hopes up....only to be let down again!

What you're describing sounds like what I had and I was told until it turned into bright red blood then not to class it as af. I was worried about missing my days on clomid!

Thank you so much, I hope the same for you too!
If you ever need to chat pop over to the thread 100mgs clomid....have some general questions.

There's a lovely bunch of ladies on there

X


----------



## babychickpea (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you so much, in a sad way for us all it is quite comforting to know you're not alone in all this!
X


----------

